
Graphs in the world: Modeling systems as networks - rjurney
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/06/graphs-in-the-world-modeling-systems-as-networks.html
======
rodionos
Having a hard time classifying to which science this research belongs. On one
hand it deals with graphs so it must be math. On the other hand, you have
people, interpersonal relations with all the baggage of ambiguities - so is
this sociology?

~~~
rjurney
Author here. I'd say this all falls under SNA (Social Network Analysis).

From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_network_analysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_network_analysis):

Social network analysis (SNA) is the process of investigating social
structures through the use of network and graph theories.

------
ivan_ah
Interesting, but I think printed books are much better for learning, e.g.
[http://noBSgui.de/to/MATHandPHYSICS/](http://noBSgui.de/to/MATHandPHYSICS/)
(disclaimer: I am the author)

